# Digging a pond- Backhoe wanted



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> A pond usually falls under Clean Water Act. Being a pond provides a drainage ditch with some type of water flow. There for under this section is the reason for needing the permit.
> 
> You can do what ever you like. Being it is your property. But when someone complains about your actions and your sitting in a court room paying out your life savings. Don't say I didn't warn you.


Understand the whole permit process, because I've done it. Just confused with the Environmental Impact Study part. Seems the DEQ or SE would have told me about that part. Have'nt seen the Feds get involved in inland waters issues. If it's a Great Lakes tributary, probably a different story. 

Digging a pond in your backyard can be as simple as calling SE and getting a permit locally. More involved if you're digging within 450' of an open body of water or stream..........ie. DEQ. I had both (another pond and stream within 450')


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree with getting the permits. Just be up front about it and have a plan including where the spoils are going, Shouldnt be a problem unless you are in a wetlands area.

As far as eguipment, You are talking about a project that is beyond the capability of a backhoe...yes its possible. But you will be wasting a lot of time, putting a LOT of excessive wear on it, And dealing with the danger of flipping it because you will be to close to the hole. Not to mention dealing with the spoils. You NEED an excavator, dozer or loader with back blade, and if the spoils are to be moved a dumptruck.

And yes I have done it........many times.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Basically I was just getting to the point that there is more to it then just digging the hole.

bucko12pt you probably know more about this then me. I know from doing a highschool report. As well as friends having ponds put in on there property. 

But like I said there is more to it then just getting a backhoe and start digging.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> I agree with getting the permits. Just be up front about it and have a plan including where the spoils are going, Shouldnt be a problem unless you are in a wetlands area.
> 
> As far as eguipment, You are talking about a project that is beyond the capability of a backhoe...yes its possible. But you will be wasting a lot of time, putting a LOT of excessive wear on it, And dealing with the danger of flipping it because you will be to close to the hole. Not to mention dealing with the spoils. You NEED an excavator, dozer or loader with back blade, and if the spoils are to be moved a dumptruck.
> 
> And yes I have done it........many times.


Actually, if you need to get a DEQ permit, you need to submit engineering
drawings of your plan and what you intend to do, how many cy yds. of material removed, where the spoils are going, etc etc. I did my own drawings and they accepted them. Also, the neighbors on all sides of my property were notified and given an opportunity to provide input and comments.

I agree, I would'nt get anywhere near a pond with a backhoe. Had a 
fatality occur in Manistee Co. a number of years ago an hour after I left a jobsite where digging was being done with an HEX on rubber with no 
outriggers deployed. I commented to the foreman while I was on the 
jobsite, but they continued the way they were working. The HEX fell in, door side down and the guy drowned while his coworkers were breaking chains trying to pull the machine back up. Bad deal!!:sad:

Ponds are fun, but they are a lot of work and can be dangerous!!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> Basically I was just getting to the point that there is more to it then just digging the hole.
> 
> bucko12pt you probably know more about this then me. I know from doing a highschool report. As well as friends having ponds put in on there property.
> 
> But like I said there is more to it then just getting a backhoe and start digging.


Agreed.........................much more!!


----------

